# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly стал лидером в потребительской номинации конкурса «Брэнд года 2012»

## ByFly

25 января 2013 года на заключительной церемонии награждения в Национальной библиотеке Международное профессиональное жюри конкурса Брэнд года 2012 объявило победителей в потребительской номинации. По результатам потребительского голосования, проводимого центром SATIO, брэнд *byfly* признан брэндом-лидером в номинации Интернет-провайдер.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

